# Mac's



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

alright you archery addicted flingin' flingers.....I'm back in the game with a little help from my friends:wink:

Got a first-class 4-lane indoor range where you can 'come get some' :tongue:

Tuesdays and Thursdays till further notice....and any other day/night if you want it....


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I just might have to head East and bring a whoopin' down on you one of these days old timer...


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

psargeant said:


> I just might have to head East and bring a whoopin' down on you one of these days old timer...


Mac you got a back stop big enough for that recurve finger flickin fool?:zip:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Don't worry Bees, we will make Pat stand at the 10 yard line. Hopefully he can keep his arrows on target at that distance. :wink:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

3dshooter80 said:


> Don't worry Bees, we will make Pat stand at the 10 yard line. Hopefully he can keep his arrows on target at that distance. :wink:


Exactly:wink:

...even heard there may be the first 2010 showing of jarlicker.....


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

3dshooter80 said:


> Don't worry Bees, we will make Pat stand at the 10 yard line. Hopefully he can keep his arrows on target at that distance. :wink:


That might not even work...


Macaholic said:


> Exactly:wink:
> 
> ...even heard there may be the first 2010 showing of jarlicker.....


A jarlicker sighting, what is it going to take this year:dontknow:

Any of you guys planning on shooting COS Sunday? I'm contemplating heading on down there, but debating between that and Saturday at Bob's, or Maybe Mecklenburg (a little closer)...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

A "first" for the '09-'10 indoor season - I ain't the one with the splinters! :tongue:

First round 292 12x - Second round 291 12x


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

In the event that you plan on shooting at Carolina on Sunday, they have moved locations. I don't remember the exact address, but Lee has it. They now have a 30 yard indoor range, but less lanes. They can shoot 6 comfortably, and 7 if need be. I am thinking about shooting that afternoon.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> In the event that you plan on shooting at Carolina on Sunday, they have moved locations. I don't remember the exact address, but Lee has it. They now have a 30 yard indoor range, but less lanes. They can shoot 6 comfortably, and 7 if need be. I am thinking about shooting that afternoon.


See this thread for more info
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1102432


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Lee, I knew you were good for something. Always the man with the info.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

...ok....we ALL got our rears handed to us....some even with 'small parts enclosed' :wink:

come get your regular beat-down Prag....those B-bars ain't gonna protect you from the contender:darkbeer:

same place....when ya show up


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

If you ant scarrrrrrd boys, come get you some at Mac's Tuesday night. Were going to bring some new guns to the fight.


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*NC Boys*

Well I want to know what are the prices on your old rides, now that you indulged and spent the BIG bucks this past weekend!!!


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

I am looking forward to spanking a couple of "pretenders with contenders" this afternoon. We'll see how the new "rides" handle the pressure. Mac, I'll see you around 3 pm.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Prag, if you need I can PM you my address. 

ONE Crispie please!!!!!


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

deadlyjest said:


> Well I want to know what are the prices on your old rides, now that you indulged and spent the BIG bucks this past weekend!!!


affordable.....:darkbeer:
after all....we live in a Mystical land with Slayers and Leopards not to mention SIII's and parts...beyond imagination....furious and nitrous....elitests we are...

so in the words of our Brother in mourning...."come get some"
(after all...if he can throw 2 off and STILL dang near whip us...apples it is)


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

3dshooter80 said:


> I am looking forward to spanking a couple of "pretenders with contenders" this afternoon. We'll see how the new "rides" handle the pressure. Mac, I'll see you around 3 pm.


me thinks the Youngwhippersnapper is about to be SNAPPED:darkbeer:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> affordable.....:darkbeer:
> after all....we live in a Mystical land with Slayers and Leopards not to mention SIII's and parts...beyond imagination....furious and nitrous....elitests we are...
> 
> so in the words of our Brother in mourning...."come get some"
> (after all...if he can throw 2 off and STILL dang near whip us...apples it is)


It's about time you guys decided to Smartin Up, I mean GET SERIOUS.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> It's about time you guys decided to Smartin Up, I mean GET SERIOUS.


Matt....that ain't it at all.....

it's Prag's fault.....he started showing off the Bbars and talking about how many Xs he was going to crush us with...... NoX and I looked at each other and IT was ON.....:darkbeer::darkbeer:

so if the amount of Xs = how much $$$$ you spend....NoX is now.....SomeX
and we both bought more than Prag....

besides....blue is my favorite color...and I know for certain GOLD is Eddie's


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> Matt....that ain't it at all.....
> 
> it's Prag's fault.....he started showing off the Bbars and talking about how many Xs he was going to crush us with...... NoX and I looked at each other and IT was ON.....:darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> ...


Wonder what kind of kick-back Prag got from Rob??

Speaking of, I wonder where Prag is today. He usually has a couple dozen posts by now.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> ...ok....we ALL got our rears handed to us....some even with 'small parts enclosed' :wink:
> 
> come get your regular beat-down Prag....those B-bars ain't gonna protect you from the contender:darkbeer:
> 
> same place....when ya show up


Pretenders with Contenders - my world gets more complicated everyday.



Firstmaxx said:


> If you ant scarrrrrrd boys, come get you some at Mac's Tuesday night. Were going to bring some new guns to the fight.


Be there - had to come to the office today, so I might be a little later than normal.



deadlyjest said:


> Well I want to know what are the prices on your old rides, now that you indulged and spent the BIG bucks this past weekend!!!


Not going to sell any archery items, but might be willing to take bids on my "first born" to cover some "expenses".



3dshooter80 said:


> I am looking forward to spanking a couple of "pretenders with contenders" this afternoon. We'll see how the new "rides" handle the pressure. Mac, I'll see you around 3 pm.


LOVE the new avatar, but trust me, I will not be the one to explain its meaning. :elch:



Spoon13 said:


> Prag, if you need I can PM you my address.
> 
> ONE Crispie please!!!!!


Matt, crispie should be in the box of shirts when we send them back for getting names added. BTW: The shirts turned out GREAT!



Macaholic said:


> affordable.....:darkbeer:
> after all....we live in a Mystical land with Slayers and Leopards not to mention SIII's and parts...beyond imagination....furious and nitrous....elitests we are...
> 
> so in the words of our Brother in mourning...."come get some"
> (after all...if he can throw 2 off and STILL dang near whip us...apples it is)


Save those Martin parts for POOR ole Prag.



Macaholic said:


> Matt....that ain't it at all.....
> 
> it's Prag's fault.....he started showing off the Bbars and talking about how many Xs he was going to crush us with...... NoX and I looked at each other and IT was ON.....:darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> ...


Blue & Gold just ain't going to be enough - my $400+ spent might have been the least among us, but I'll still take you both down at your place. :shade:




Spoon13 said:


> Wonder what kind of kick-back Prag got from Rob??
> 
> Speaking of, I wonder where Prag is today. He usually has a couple dozen posts by now.


No kick back - heck, I can't even get the guys at Martin to return phone calls or PMs and you know if they don't respond then you must really be on the "black list". 

As far as posts - I had scheduled Monday off in the event we got home really late on Sun. Even though I was off, I still got some news from the office. Our network engineer who also does a lot of programming turned in his resignation on Fri. leaving the remainder of us still in the middle of a major migration. Kinda took the air out of my day off balloon.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

You got the Gold thing right Mac. Prag, better not look back if you plan to catch up with me.:mg: 3D, like the Avater, what about you and Prag doing the lazy H.:mg: Mac, lets take them down.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> You got the Gold thing right Mac. *Prag, better not look back if you plan to catch up with me*.:mg: 3D, like the Avater, what about you and Prag doing the lazy H.:mg: *Mac, lets take them down.*


How'd that work out?


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Who's showing and Mac's tomorrow night. I'm catching a ride With 3DShooter. Prag, are you bring your new Apple. I've shot about 300 arrows through the Contender so far. Maybe some X's in my future.:wink:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

I saw the county grader pushing snow this morning....will still be icy in spots so if you do come....be careful. 
It might not be as warm as past so put some layers on:wink:

might have to get some segway time in......


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> I saw the county grader pushing snow this morning....will still be icy in spots so if you do come....be careful.
> It might not be as warm as past so put some layers on:wink:
> 
> might have to get some segway time in......


Will be leaving shortly to pick up the Hoyt (there I finally said it). 2+ hour drive to pick it up (had to come to Wallace today for a stupid "feel good" meeting), plus 1+ hr drive back to your place. Add to that several stops and it should put me at your place around 3:30 - 4:00.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Will be leaving shortly to pick up the Hoyt (there I finally said it). 2+ hour drive to pick it up (had to come to Wallace today for a stupid "feel good" meeting), plus 1+ hr drive back to your place. Add to that several stops and it should put me at your place around 3:30 - 4:00.


ha...while ya'll are shooting and having all the fun in the world, i am pimping Archer's Mark all over the place. lol


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Prag Jr said:


> ha...while ya'll are shooting and having all the fun in the world, i am pimping Archer's Mark all over the place. lol


Too bad you don't have a device to demonstrate it on. :wink: Dinner at Pink's tonight?


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Too bad you don't have a device to demonstrate it on. :wink: Dinner at Pink's tonight?


lol....yeah...dinner at pink's


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Prag Jr said:


> lol....yeah...dinner at pink's


hey Jr...YOU need to make it snack at Mac's next week!!!:darkbeer:
we miss you:wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Mac, do you think Jr can handle All the Apples now at the MacShack.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I cant wait to see all the kiddies show up when I start making a saucy juicy mess out of all the fresh apple thingies youall are toting.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Jarlicker, that 5 stringer you're carrying ain't got nothing for our apples!!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Chad I strongly feel you are deepllyyyyyyyyyyy confused.
You just cant make up your mind if your a Chewie, Spottie or indoor dottie.
Make up your mind will ya!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Oh my god Old Sarge is alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What is the good word Buddy? I see you lurking........


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Somebody pick me up in Raleigh town before you head out to Mac's next trip.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

You know... ever since I was a small child, I have never felt comfortable as a man... err, that's a different discussion for a different forum.  I realize that I have "tendencies" that make me wish on occasion that I was at the petting zoo with deuceweaver and donjon, but I have found my true archery home on the field course. I even like/enjoy indoors more than 3d at this point in my "career". 
You have created a "fieldie" outta me!! Field archery... I can't quit you!!!


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Jarlicker, are you coming out of hiding. We though you were scarrred of standing under the apple tree.:wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Fact..............Apple wood burns hotter you know.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

jarlicker said:


> Fact..............Apple wood burns hotter you know.


If your can't handle the heat, stay away from Mac's.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Fact..............Apple wood burns hotter you know.


..yeah....but it smells good and looks good doing it:wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Prag's got some limb's to throw on the fire.:angel:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

I noticed that the new burger at Wendy's comes with Applewood Smoked Bacon. That is what we are gonna call Jarlicker after he gets his arse kicked by all the Apples!!!


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> I noticed that the new burger at Wendy's comes with Applewood Smoked Bacon. That is what we are gonna call Jarlicker after he gets his arse kicked by all the Apples!!!


that is just plan wrong....lol


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Prag Jr said:


> that is just plan wrong....lol


...come'on Jr....what's wrong is YOU not showing up!
come on over


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> ...come'on Jr....what's wrong is YOU not showing up!
> come on over


sorry doll. i have PT on Tuesday afternoons. I should only have two more weeks of it though. i should be at CoS Thursday night. Come see me!


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Prag Jr said:


> sorry doll. i have PT on Tuesday afternoons. I should only have two more weeks of it though. i should be at CoS Thursday night. Come see me!


Jr, Mac can't leave the farm, His Unit has her own game for Mac to play on thursday nights.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> Jr, Mac can't leave the farm, His Unit has her own game for Mac to play on thursday nights.


Unit? :mg:

Well, bring the "Unit" with you!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Firstmaxx said:


> Jr, Mac can't leave the farm, His Unit has her own game for Mac to play on thursday nights.




```

```
Winter Indoor Sports??... where everybody Medals !!.....:star:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Winter Indoor Sports??... where everybody Medals !!.....:star:


It's the only place Mac Get 3 X's (po-- Queen)


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Firstmaxx said:


> It's the only place Mac Get 3 X's (po-- Queen)


sick doggy......I'll show you some Xs tomorrow night:shade:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Macaholic said:


> sick doggy......I'll show you some Xs tomorrow night:shade:


No X Eddie is coming strong tomorrow night Mac. Might even bring back some of you weights (Not) :teeth: You better be ready for the set down. The contender is coming to play. :shade:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I need an address to punch into my GPS. Depending on how long it takes for my meeting at COS, I may just head over there tonight to show you all how not to shoot...You can PM, email or call me if you like...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I need an address to punch into my GPS. Depending on how long it takes for my meeting at COS, I may just head over there tonight to show you all how not to shoot...You can PM, email or call me if you like...


Mac posted his address in one of these threads - do a search in this forum for Middlesex - yes that's the name of the town he's nearest to. 

What time does your meeting start? I know Jarlicker was looking a ride this evening from Raleigh to Mac's - give him a call, you guys might could work something out.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

psargeant said:


> I need an address to punch into my GPS. Depending on how long it takes for my meeting at COS, I may just head over there tonight to show you all how not to shoot...You can PM, email or call me if you like...


I don't believe what I'm hearing. You got the guts to show. Time will tell.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I need an address to punch into my GPS. Depending on how long it takes for my meeting at COS, I may just head over there tonight to show you all how not to shoot...You can PM, email or call me if you like...


See post 34 in this thread
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1091304



Firstmaxx said:


> I don't believe what I'm hearing. You got the guts to show. Time will tell.:wink:


No way No_Show_Sarge will show up!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Mac posted his address in one of these threads - do a search in this forum for Middlesex - yes that's the name of the town he's nearest to.
> 
> What time does your meeting start? I know Jarlicker was looking a ride this evening from Raleigh to Mac's - give him a call, you guys might could work something out.


Jarlicker's supposed top be at the meeting too. We'll see how it works out. How far is it from COS to mac's?



Firstmaxx said:


> I don't believe what I'm hearing. You got the guts to show. Time will tell.:wink:


 I ain't making no promises. I do want to get a chance to shoot with you jokers again, but its a long ride home from there...If I'm feeling good and awake when i get done at COS, I may come over...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Don't give me any crap about it being a long ways. Distance has nothing to do with it - ability to drive home however may come into play.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

It is a long way (2+ hours), I've got to get up for wark at 5 AM, and we've got weather coming in...I still *want* to make it...I'm just not as young as I used to be...(Still no way as okld as you geezers...)


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> It is a long way (2+ hours), I've got to get up for wark at 5 AM, and we've got weather coming in...I still *want* to make it...I'm just not as young as I used to be...(Still no way as okld as you geezers...)


I'm thinking that from COS's new location, it will probably be about 30 minutes to Mac's. Come on out - this is most likely as close as you will be during this indoor season.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

psargeant said:


> I need an address to punch into my GPS. Depending on how long it takes for my meeting at COS, I may just head over there tonight to show you all how not to shoot...You can PM, email or call me if you like...


hey, IF you do decide the opportunity to shoot some at my place is worth it....
GPS's route you kinda funny....8337 Hilliard Road, Middlesex, NC 27557

from COS - left out of the parking lot - left on Capital (US1) - right on 540 toward Knightdale - stay to the end it will loop to Hwy64 East toward Rocky Mount - you'll go past Knightdale/Wendell then see an exit for Zebulon (Business 64) NEXT exit bears right onto Hwy 264 toward Wilson/Greenville - 2nd exit is Hwy 39 South toward Selma (you'll see a baseball stadium on right/railroad tracks) - about 4 miles, FIRST Flashing yellow light turn left onto Earpsboro road - down a hill, up a hill, down a hill you'll come to a fork with a church in the middle - bear right onto Old Raleigh-Wilson road - about a mile or so first road on the right is Hilliard (a couple of driveways have the green street signs, ignore) - my place has a white fence on the left, can't miss.....hope to see you!
Mac


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> hey, IF you do decide the opportunity to shoot some at my place is worth it....
> GPS's route you kinda funny....8337 Hilliard Road, Middlesex, NC 27557
> 
> from COS - left out of the parking lot - left on Capital (US1) - right on 540 toward Knightdale - stay to the end it will loop to Hwy64 East toward Rocky Mount - you'll go past Knightdale/Wendell then see an exit for Zebulon (Business 64) NEXT exit bears right onto Hwy 264 toward Wilson/Greenville - 2nd exit is Hwy 39 South toward Selma (you'll see a baseball stadium on right/railroad tracks) - about 4 miles, FIRST Flashing yellow light turn left onto Earpsboro road - down a hill, up a hill, down a hill you'll come to a fork with a church in the middle - bear right onto Old Raleigh-Wilson road - about a mile or so first road on the right is Hilliard (a couple of driveways have the green street signs, ignore) - my place has a white fence on the left, can't miss.....hope to see you!
> Mac


I'm planning on seeing you guys sometime around 7ish. Don't know how long I'll stay, but I'm likely coming...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I'm planning on seeing you guys sometime around 7ish. Don't know how long I'll stay, but I'm likely coming...


Well, I hope you got your hip waders in the car with you, cause the BS is flowing out of Mac's shop today. Based on the text message I just got from him, I want some of what ever he's been smoking.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, I hope you got your hip waders in the car with you, cause the BS is flowing out of Mac's shop today. Based on the text message I just got from him, I want some of what ever he's been smoking.


Prag...ya gotta keep stuff like that quiet or the locals will be comin over


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> Prag...ya gotta keep stuff like that quiet or the locals will be comin over


Oops wrong pix - this one has no symbol on it


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

You Guy's are SICK. And i still don't think sarge will show. He has already got a hand full of excuses to use. :angel: Mac, I have already been by the store and have a bag full of munchies coming your way. :thumbs_up


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> You Guy's are SICK. And i still don't think sarge will show. He has already got a hand full of excuses to use. :angel: Mac, I have already been by the store and have a bag full of munchies coming your way. :thumbs_up


I'm sure Mac has a major case of the munchies by now :wink: so your pit stop will be well appreciated. I'll make a stop as well :beer:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm sure Mac has a major case of the munchies by now :wink: so your pit stop will be well appreciated. I'll make a stop as well :beer:


Better bring the good stuff...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Better bring the good stuff...


2 years shooting with me and you still think I'd buy anything else? BTW: I carried a 24 pack of Diet Coke to Mac's the first time I went - there's still 24 of them. 

Talked with Jarlicker earlier - he's counting on riding with you to Mac's.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> 2 years shooting with me and you still think I'd buy anything else? BTW: I carried a 24 pack of Diet Coke to Mac's the first time I went - there's still 24 of them.
> 
> Talked with Jarlicker earlier - he's counting on riding with you to Mac's.


I just tried calling that bum and he didn't answer...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I just tried calling that bum and he didn't answer...


Lots of places where he works have "no" cell signal. We talked on his lunch break and he was going to meet you at COS. Don't let John keep you guys too long!


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

You mean to tell men we are going to see Sarge and Jarlicker tonight, i still don't believe it. Prag you not just making this up are you.:wink: Mac has been lighteing up my phone with all his scores today. We will see if its just smack. I going to head out soon to get warmed up for the sit down round. I see a Prag sitting early. :drummer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> You mean to tell men we are going to see Sarge and Jarlicker tonight, i still don't believe it. Prag you not just making this up are you.:wink: Mac has been lighteing up my phone with all his scores today. We will see if its just smack. I going to head out soon to get warmed up for the sit down round. I see a Prag sitting early. :drummer:


In those messages that Mac sent you, did he say anywhere in them that they were "his" scores. Remember, 3DShooter80 was going over there early today - Mac is probably posting Chad's scores OR he's still smoking something.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Ya your right Prag, sounds more like chad's scores. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> In those messages that Mac sent you, did he say anywhere in them that they were "his" scores. Remember, 3DShooter80 was going over there early today - Mac is probably posting Chad's scores OR he's still smoking something.


 That or he's using Chewie scoring...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> See post 34 in this thread
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1091304
> 
> 
> ...


Want to put a crispy on it?


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

psargeant said:


> Want to put a crispy on it?


A Crispy to show, maybe. A crispy for the sit down round, your own.:thumbs_up


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I didn't say nothin about no sit down round...I'm am flat out not going against you log flingers with ACEs...


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Busy day/night at Mac's...first....we get 3DShooter showing up at 1:30 this afternoon, something about bottle duty and needs to leave at 3:45. 
This is good as it leaves time to shoot 2 vegas 300 rounds.......sadly....I somehow cannot follow up my previous - no pressure - 299 game from this morning with anything remotely resembling a decent round...3DShooter rules the roost and made sure I was put down HARD!!

...and just as Chad was leaving...Prag shows up for the festivities...he needs a little time to unlimber the new apple and start striking a few Xs. we get a couple of vegas rounds in with Prag solidly in the mid 290's....I'm sucking in the low 290's. 

Then No 8s Eddie shows up...takes him awhile to get it together as Prag and I score another game. Then we all shoot together with Prag a 295, Eddie 294 and I suck at 291. Of course we have to shoot another round...only this time Eddie claims practice - working on his grip.....

Prag and I go head to head and I dominate with a 297 to Prag's 290. Then we shoot another round with Eddie joining in the last 2 ends for the ultimate winner.....he somehow kicks butt, I suppose me throwing a 6 helped a little

..then Sarge and Jarlicker actually do show up. We kick more beers down and mess with the recurves....Jarlicker manages to nail the steel frame for a kick-back:tongue:

...more BS then we pack it up by 9 so everyone can get home safe...Sarge gets the long-distance award...be safe my friend!

If you are in eastern north carolina...come on over next tuesday....


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Macaholic said:


> Busy day/night at Mac's...first....we get 3DShooter showing up at 1:30 this afternoon, something about bottle duty and needs to leave at 3:45.
> This is good as it leaves time to shoot 2 vegas 300 rounds.......sadly....I somehow cannot follow up my previous - no pressure - 299 game from this morning with anything remotely resembling a decent round...3DShooter rules the roost and made sure I was put down HARD!!
> 
> ...and just as Chad was leaving...Prag shows up for the festivities...he needs a little time to unlimber the new apple and start striking a few Xs. we get a couple of vegas rounds in with Prag solidly in the mid 290's....I'm sucking in the low 290's.
> ...


Good wright up Mac.:thumbs_up Thanks for letting us shoot at your place tonight. Good to see Sarge and Jarlicker. Prag, its always a blast to shoot with you around. Good score tonight Mac. (You Suck)


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Too much fun*

You guys are having too much fun. Thanks for the update. Try not to drink soooooo much:darkbeer: (That'll be the day)!!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> 2 years shooting with me and you still think I'd buy anything else? BTW: I carried a 24 pack of Diet Coke to Mac's the first time I went - there's still 24 of them.
> 
> Talked with Jarlicker earlier - he's counting on riding with you to Mac's.


Just a side note prag...Busch Light does not qualify as "good":thumbs_do:thumbs_doukey:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Just a side note prag...Busch Light does not qualify as "good":thumbdown:ukey:


Everything is relative. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Everything is relative. :wink:


Funny you say that after the subject of Busch Light is brought up.ukey:

Just sayin'.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Funny you say that after the subject of Busch Light is brought up.ukey:
> 
> Just sayin'.:wink:


BYOB if you don't like what the "regulars" serve. :tongue:

BTW: Scott sent a package off to you before we could get together again, so it doesn't have what I "owe" you in it. But don't fret, I pay my obligations - just ask Bees.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Everything is relative. :wink:


Relative to what:dontknow:...diseased monkey pee???


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

psargeant said:


> Relative to what:dontknow:...diseased monkey pee???


LOL

Sarge....like I told ya...I drink what they bring.....but IF ya want the good stuff....just ask....I got plenty:darkbeer::darkbeer:

now quit pissing on the choice of beverages around here.....Prag had it right...bring what YOU want to drink next time.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*own brew*

Sounds like Sarge needs to crank up his brewery It's been a while.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> LOL
> 
> Sarge....like I told ya...I drink what they bring.....but IF ya want the good stuff....just ask....I got plenty:darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> now quit pissing on the choice of beverages around here.....Prag had it right...bring what YOU want to drink next time.


That's all well and good and all, but prag said he was bringing good stuff. In what alternate universe is Bush Light considered good:noidea:...

If I'd have known I would have brought my own...


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok, Ok All, who is showing tomorrow night. Mac, are you open for business. What about you jarlicker. Step up :teeth: Prag, have you got you apple peeled yet. Just got a pm from BKVasco, he is shipping my new strings out Monday. Chad, what about you, after your showing over the weekend, you need some practice. Mac, are you scores still up. It time to put you joe's on the pine. Who's serving the cookies.:mg:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

That's what I like about you Still_8s_Eddie. Talk the talk, to hell with the walk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> That's what I like about you Still_8s_Eddie. Talk the talk, to hell with the walk.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Spoon, None of these Joes have any game. On any given night they all can fold like a cheep suite. You can ad all them together and still not buy a cup of coffee with their win's. This is why I can say the hell with the walk.:smile: Take Prag, the boy shoots 10000 arrows a week and still sucks. The best you can say about Mac is he has a great indoor range.:darkbeer: Sarge showed up last week and best he could show was drinking Mac's good stuff. Them we got 3d the baby sitter showing when his wife not looking.:angel: I could say more but I have started enough for now. :shade:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Eddie, it is still up in the air as to which night I get to shoot this week. We have some family get-togethers that we are up in the air about. I will let you know by lunch time tomorrow. 
Hey Spoon, Eddie has been officially renamed Some_X_Eddie. He has shot more X's in the last 3 weeks than he has in his whole archery career. He still sucks though.


----------



## nochunter (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm kinda scared to show now Mac! These fellers sound serious and I could get my little feelings hurt:smile:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I had a premonition about 5:30 this morning, so everybody watch out - tonight might be the night. :mg:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

It's just gas Lee....take a couple Tums and you'll be good to go!!!



pragmatic_lee said:


> I had a premonition about 5:30 this morning, so everybody watch out - tonight might be the night. :mg:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Ron Meadows said:


> It's just gas Lee....take a couple Tums and you'll be good to go!!!


Your right Ron, Lee is full of Gas.:mg:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

nochunter said:


> I'm kinda scared to show now Mac! These fellers sound serious and I could get my little feelings hurt:smile:


There are no feeling in Archery.:smile: When you come to Mac's, You leave your girl-man outside the door.:bartstush:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I had a premonition about 5:30 this morning, so everybody watch out - tonight might be the night. :mg:


Lee, Premonition my Arssss, You will be lucky if your old bones can get up enough energy to make it to Mac's.:mg:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

3dshooter80 said:


> Eddie, it is still up in the air as to which night I get to shoot this week. We have some family get-togethers that we are up in the air about. I will let you know by lunch time tomorrow.
> Hey Spoon, Eddie has been officially renamed Some_X_Eddie. He has shot more X's in the last 3 weeks than he has in his whole archery career. He still sucks though.


Ya Spoon, It's Some-X-Eddie!!!!!!! 8 have been retired.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

well....well....well.....the crackers crowd is warming up for a soon to be infamous beat-down of suspect porportions:mg:

bring what ya got and try to hold the excuses why for some odd reason.....it's the same ole chit:darkbeer::darkbeer:

doors open when the first one shows......that's me of course


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> Your right Ron, Lee is full of Gas.:mg:





Firstmaxx said:


> There are no feeling in Archery.:smile: When you come to Mac's, You leave your girl-man outside the door.:bartstush:





Firstmaxx said:


> Lee, Premonition my Arssss, You will be lucky if your old bones can get up enough energy to make it to Mac's.:mg:





Firstmaxx said:


> Ya Spoon, It's Some-X-Eddie!!!!!!! 8 have been retired.


Dang Eddie - trying to get your post count up or something - there is the Multi-Quote feature. :shade:

Hey Ron, I'm a lefty and always get on the left most lane when possible; therefore, I'm "aimed" at all the rest. :lol3:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> well....well....well.....the crackers crowd is warming up for a soon to be infamous beat-down of suspect porportions:mg:
> 
> bring what ya got and try to hold the excuses why for some odd reason.....it's the same ole chit:darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> doors open when the first one shows......that's me of course


What do you mean, I'm sitting in your yard right now and the door is locked.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> What do you mean, I'm sitting in your yard right now and the door is locked.


quit chasing those cows around next door....this ain't no 3D:darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> quit chasing those cows around next door....this ain't no 3D:darkbeer:


Well, I was after the yard rodents, but they were too fast. 

BTW: Got an order from LAS on the way that should "heal" those arrows I got from you - *that and a satanic exorcism*.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Prag, I can't believe you bought Mac's old Arrows. There is a reason they have been retired. If you want to improve your game, stay away from the Mac-Arrows. I heard that you can have 7 years of bad luck messing around used arrows. BUY NEW BRO :cheers:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Mac, good to see the doors are open. Prag, my post count is so low that I would need to post 100 time a day for a year to catch up with you and Hornet.:smile:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> That's what I like about you Still_8s_Eddie. Talk the talk, to hell with the walk.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*
Starting to sound more like "Stumble the Stumble" after a couple of rounds up there....and I'm not talking Archery...:grin:*

.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> Starting to sound more like "Stumble the Stumble" after a couple of rounds up there....and I'm not talking Archery...:grin:*
> 
> .


GO with what you know!!!


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

My hats off to Mac. He set us all on the bench tonight. I don't know what got in to him. The early rounds he shot like a Big blueberry Mac. Going into the final round Mac came alive. Every time we scored our target Mac scored sounded like this. ( X X X ) What is going on.:secret: Mac spanked us and put us to bed. :mg: I guess every dog gets a bone sometime. :darkbeer: I will keep Prag's scores to myself. Sad, very very sad. Thank Mac for the shooting show. By midnight you will go back to a pumpkin.:teeth:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> My hats off to Mac. He set us all on the bench tonight. I don't know what got in to him. The early rounds he shot like a Big blueberry Mac. Going into the final round Mac came alive. Every time we scored our target Mac scored sounded like this. ( X X X ) What is going on.:secret: Mac spanked us and put us to bed. :mg: I guess every dog gets a bone sometime. :darkbeer: I will keep Prag's scores to myself. Sad, very very sad. Thank Mac for the shooting show. By midnight you will go back to a pumpkin.:teeth:


This Mac "home court advantage" is getting old. :shade: I guess Ron was correct about my premonition - it was just "gas". 

Back_In_The_Red_Ed actually did come out on top on 1 game, with Mac on the bottom and me sandwiched between them. BUT man, did Mac come back with a vengeance!

But alas, there's always the hope of next week. :teeth:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Prag, you know as soon as you get those new strings on your bow, Ol' Mac won't have the advantage anymore!! Sorry that I couldn't make it last night. I will get you fixed up soon. 
Did I read that right that Some_X_Eddie won a round? I tell you what, that new bow has really lit a fire under his arse. But, as we all know, there aren't enough dead bolts in his van to protect him from the arse whipping he's got coming on Thursday night...:shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> Prag, you know as soon as you get those new strings on your bow, Ol' Mac won't have the advantage anymore!! Sorry that I couldn't make it last night. I will get you fixed up soon.
> Did I read that right that Some_X_Eddie won a round? I tell you what, that new bow has really lit a fire under his arse. But, as we all know, there aren't enough dead bolts in his van to protect him from the arse whipping he's got coming on Thursday night...:shade:


Just to tell you how desperate I was last evening - I let Mac put a twist in my control cable. :mg: Whatever it takes, PLEASE come next Tue. - I need those new strings on and timing checked. :shade:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

You bring it on 3d Daddy. Thur can't come soon enough. Parg, what were you thanking when you let Mac of all people mess with your bow. You know the story of one bad Apple . Don't let Mac make yours the one.:mg: Mac won't show on Thur Prag, he won't leave the security of his home range. We need to check his target butt next week before we shoot. He might have that phase thing hidden.:smile::mg:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> You bring it on 3d Daddy. Thur can't come soon enough. Parg, what were you thanking when you let Mac of all people mess with your bow. You know the story of one bad Apple . Don't let Mac make yours the one.:mg: Mac won't show on Thur Prag, he won't leave the security of his home range. We need to check his target butt next week before we shoot. He might have that phase thing hidden.:smile::mg:


You did see me keeping a very close eye on Mac when he had my bow in the press. According to Javi's creep tuning guide, he was to add a 1/2 twist to my control cable - I actually caught him trying to take a 1/2 twist "out". 

Next Tue, we need to change lanes - I'm pretty certain that Mac has both the phase inhibitor AND magnets in the targets in lane 4.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

tisk....tisk....tisk.....when are you applebees gonna learn....

I keep teasing Prag with 'just a point' or two to keep him thinking he can put me down...
then the golden-child needs a little bone to think he has game...so I blubury a chicken wing just to make it fair

....but I couldn't hold down Bluzzy all nite....so I let her rip off a decent score...for me that is:darkbeer:
she's an X-hunter...no offense Brad....although if things keep coming together.....well maybe not yet. but Eddie couldn't get the X last nite cuz I was already parked there, have to hand it to him though as he did try...

I learned the home-field thing from Jarlicker so I'll enjoy while I can


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Mac, I know X-Hunter & your no X-Hunter.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> Mac, I know X-Hunter & your no X-Hunter.


They do kinda favor.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

What we going to see tomorrow night. Is Prag going to shoot the wall or the celling? Is Mac going to chicken wing? Is 3D's bow going to match Prag's bow? What is going to be the beer of choice? :darkbeer:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*rough life*



Firstmaxx said:


> What we going to see tomorrow night. Is Prag going to shoot the wall or the celling? Is Mac going to chicken wing? Is 3D's bow going to match Prag's bow? What is going to be the beer of choice? :darkbeer:


What a rough life you guys live:darkbeer: Keep us posted on the Tues. night happenings and by all means make sure you have GOOD beer on hand


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> What a rough life you guys live:darkbeer: Keep us posted on the Tues. night happenings and by all means make sure you have GOOD beer on hand


LOL
Cindy...you know we always have the GOOD stuff here

foggy morning so I don't expect anyone till later in the afternoon......


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Good stuff*



Macaholic said:


> LOL
> Cindy...you know we always have the GOOD stuff here
> 
> foggy morning so I don't expect anyone till later in the afternoon......


That's the REAL reason Prag's arrow ended up where it did. The GOOD stuff:darkbeer:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm shooting on the first line, I have 3D to my left and Prag to his left. Were shooting a 5 spot game. Out of the silence of Mac's Place comes a Bang,Bang,Crash,Bang. We all hit the ground and I sure Prag has done it again. What has he hit this time. I look over at Prag and he is shacking back and forth saying it not me, its not me. 3D is smiling while Prag is taking all the blame. We head to the target and we find a arrow broken. What, it not Prags, it 3D's arrow. 3D is breaking up about his miss fire. If I had not seen 3D's arrow I would still think that Prag did it again, Poor Prag,:wink: We had a good time at Mac's. For Once, Prag's arrows only hit his target. 3D proved he sucks like the rest of us. Mac, well the last I looked he was reworking his bow over in the corner. I just about forgot that Prag Jr showed up to shoot. Always good to see Jr. :angel: Jr was into watching more that shooting. That probably smart around the Mac bunch.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

All hail the "apple dumpling gang" or should that be the "apple turnover gang".


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> I'm shooting on the first line, I have 3D to my left and Prag to his left. Were shooting a 5 spot game. Out of the silence of Mac's Place comes a Bang,Bang,Crash,Bang. We all hit the ground and I sure Prag has done it again. What has he hit this time. I look over at Prag and he is shacking back and forth saying it not me, its not me. 3D is smiling while Prag is taking all the blame. We head to the target and we find a arrow broken. What, it not Prags, it 3D's arrow. 3D is breaking up about his miss fire. If I had not seen 3D's arrow I would still think that Prag did it again, Poor Prag,:wink: We had a good time at Mac's. For Once, Prag's arrows only hit his target. 3D proved he sucks like the rest of us. Mac, well the last I looked he was reworking his bow over in the corner. I just about forgot that Prag Jr showed up to shoot. Always good to see Jr. :angel: Jr was into watching more that shooting. That probably smart around the Mac bunch.


Had a great time, like usual, with you guys. Hopefully after all this knee stuff is taken care of I will see you in the field....Oh wait, you won't be there. Almost forgot, you are afraid of the bugs! :wink:

The Bang, Bang, Crash, Bang was pretty cool. I thought it was Prag too!


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

I am blaming Prag, too!!! He took my arrow when I wasn't looking and shot it into the wall and metal racks and then said it was me!! 
I'll never confess publicly to that little indicent...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Too late.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Prag Jr said:


> Had a great time, like usual, with you guys. Hopefully after all this knee stuff is taken care of I will see you in the field....Oh wait, you won't be there. Almost forgot, you are afraid of the bugs! :wink:
> 
> The Bang, Bang, Crash, Bang was pretty cool. I thought it was Prag too!


You can have the bugs and the chicken nuggets.:wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> You can have the bugs and the chicken nuggets.:wink:


i like chicken wings better!


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Prag Jr said:


> i like chicken wings better!


...bring'em! ...I guarantee we'll eat'em


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> ...bring'em! ...I guarantee we'll eat'em


Hey now that's an idea - might have to see what I can do next Tue.


----------

